# diamond outlaw setup confusion?



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

First - I know nothing. But you will figure that out by the end of this post. lol

I have a 2011 Diamond Outlaw. I bought it used and then had it setup for me at a good bow shop by the shop owner. I don't even know for sure what my actual draw length is. So I went to look at my bow to see what it was set at and while comparing those settings to the manual, it leaves me confused... The manual says that the draw stop pin and draw length cam settings should be set the same. Below are the pictures of my settings. They are not the same for some reason.

It appears that the draw stop is at 2.5 which the manual says is for 29" (I measured from base of my palm to the middle of my sternum and got 29") So that seems correct to me. But the draw length module is set at 4.5 which corresponds to 27 inch draw length in the manual.

The module seems tight and there was blue lock tight used on the screws. I don't think that it moved. So it seems like this is the setting from when the shop owner set it up. I know he knows what he is doing so I just don't know what I am not understanding correctly between the settings being used and the manual instructions for the settings. Are these settings correct or no? 

Also, the two screws that you have to unscrew to move the cam are partially blocked by the limb. The manual says that you only may need a bow press to change them if you are changing to the #5 position. So if I need to move the cam how do I get to the blocked screw without damaging anything?

I guess the whole thing comes down to why are these two setting not corresponding to each other and which one needs to be moved if either do? I believe that the shop set my draw length correctly. I just don't understand these settings.

timing marks








draw stop








draw length module








This is a picture my wife took to get a look at the draw length.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

prolly the reason for the serving seperation also. You have to match module to the peg. if screws under limb then you have no choice but to get into a press to get to that, and the cable also.


----------

